# Applet maximieren



## Guest (11. Jul 2007)

Hi,

ist es möglich, nicht signierte Applets zu maximieren? Die Robot Klasse kann ich ja bei nicht-signierten Applets nicht verwenden, oder?

Im Moment setze ich einfach die Größe des Applets auf die volle Auflösung, aber das ist unschön:


```
this.setSize(java.awt.Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize());
```


----------



## Wildcard (11. Jul 2007)

Applets lassen sich überhaupt nicht vergrößern.
Die Größe wird durch den HTML Code vorgegeben.


----------



## Guest (11. Jul 2007)

Es gibt doch neben den eingebundenen Applets auch Applets, die sich in einem eigenen Fenster öffnen, wo dann unten "Java Applet Window" steht. Diese haben oben auch das Minimieren-, das Maximieren- und das Schließen-Symbol.


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Jul 2007)

Das sind keine Applets, das sind Dialoge oder Frames, die aus einem Applet bzw. aus einer zugriffsrechtlich eingeschränkten Umgebung heraus geöffnet wurden.


----------



## Guest (11. Jul 2007)

Achso, heißt das ich darf dafür nicht JApplet verwenden? Ich bin davon ausgegangen das wäre auch Applet oder JApplet, weil da unten "Applet Window" steht. Haben die Dinger denn einen eigenen Namen? Ich weiß nicht wonach ich suchen soll...


----------



## merlin2 (11. Jul 2007)

Dein JApplet muss ein JFrame erzeugen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Jul 2007)

Genau. Sowas habe ich mal hier vorgestellt:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=18460




			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Applets lassen sich überhaupt nicht vergrößern.
> Die Größe wird durch den HTML Code vorgegeben.


Natürlich lassen sich Applets auch vergrößern bzw. verkleinern, zumindest kann man den Anschein erwecken. 
Dazu bedient man sich eines Kniffs.


----------



## Guest (11. Jul 2007)

Cool! Vielen Dank!


----------

